# 15mm Drilling



## Erich (Nov 21, 2006)

Guys, anyone if you would please give me a run down as to what units had this weapon at their disposal and ............ well whatever you can fill in ? thought it served in all the branches of the Wehrmacht












have seen this thing motor down the rds in the old Deutsche Wochenschau news reels of 1945


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

I've never seen the weapon and mount before. The motorcarriage is typical.


----------



## Henk (Nov 21, 2006)

Erich we all know the waepon but did the Germans not use it as a AA platform?


----------



## Erich (Nov 21, 2006)

both AA and as ground support, many times the protective shielding was removed


----------



## Henk (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh ok, I just wish you coul search the net with google just by uploading a pic and getting results.


----------



## Erich (Nov 21, 2006)

that is too easy ......... time for some research guys; now that is fun and gives one some fullfillment


----------



## m kenny (Nov 23, 2006)

starter for 10:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIaDBrUD9p0_

unit allocation info.

Axis WWII Discussion Group


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2006)

Cool very nice info.


----------



## Erich (Nov 26, 2006)

Michael many thanks for the links. Let me say the Luftwaffe never went over to 3cm mounts for ground to ground or ground to air useage. air to air ........... yes and the Mk 103 for ground attack from A/C


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Nov 28, 2006)

Erich said:


> Michael many thanks for the links. Let me say the Luftwaffe never went over to 3cm mounts for ground to ground or ground to air useage. air to air ........... yes and the Mk 103 for ground attack from A/C



May also say, that that is not the whole truth?
the germans did make use of the 4 cm Bofors (captured in noticeable numbers on the Low Lands and France campaign, 1940) and they also developed a 5cm AA but only used it very limitedly. But ofcourse you are right, if you limit your saying to the Luftwaffe. But don't foget that the majority of the heavy Flak (88, 105 and 128mm) was with the Lw and they all could be involved in ground battles.

And the MG 151/15 and /20 were also use for ground attack in this version:
MG 151 auf "Erdkampflafette" (wheeled).

Regards
Christian M. Aguilar


----------



## Erich (Nov 28, 2006)

welcome Chris good to see you here

yes my remarks were only for the 3cm weapons, planned but not in effect.

4cm very popular in 44-45 with the Kriegsmarine on their shipping


----------

